# FORM 80 editing requiring password



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

Hi guys

i was trying to merge my filled up form 80 and the scan copy of signature page using acrobat XI.. however noticed the form 80 while required password for using merge option... can anyone guide, how to proceed.. 

thanks in advance.

Rgds'
Gups


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Unlock the form 80 using PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

i had filled it completely.. will have to refill again... dont want to upload filled up form for unlocking 

any alternate dear ?

rgds
gurpreet



mithu93ku said:


> Unlock the form 80 using PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

1.Use CutePDF :: Product :: CutePDF Writer to make new pdf file with your filled form 80. Choose print option . 
2. Merge it with your adobe acrobat xi


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

GupsChaney said:


> i had filled it completely.. will have to refill again... dont want to upload filled up form for unlocking
> 
> any alternate dear ?
> 
> ...


print it all, sign the page, then scan it all into one PDF. Easy !


----------

